# 2012 Halloween Weather Forecasts



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

It's about that time again where we start sweating out whether or not we'll get rained out. I know it's like WICKED early but the AccuWeather forecast for this year looks frighteningly a LOT like last year's. 

Sunday the 28th (the day of our family pumpkin carving make-n-take) is forecasting "periods of rain mixed with snow". And the 31st is forecasting "rain and snow at times". The pumpkin carving we can move indoors. But I do so hope the forecast for the 31st is WAY off and we end up with a nice dry crisp Halloween evening.

Seriously! After last year's crazy October snow and ice storm that not only cancelled Halloween in our town but had us without power for well over a week. Between being busy with our new little haunter and just building up motivation even a year after the storm to do it again. I don't think my heart can take two snowed out Halloweens in a row. Seriously considering throwing in the towel if it happens again. TEN years in New England and never ever snow in October... Two years in a row? What are the odds?! Please be wrong...


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I really feel for you and those who live back east. I like you was shocked about you getting snow in October. Where I live the week of Halloween it's going to be mostly cloudy with some sun, and temps in the mid 50's. Which is pretty normal for this area. Don't know what you will do if it snows again this year in as much as lose power if it happens. 

I think we will ask the Halloween Gods to make sure that weather will be great and keep the snow away until Christmas time! :jol:


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I live in zone 2 so this is the fore caste for the area

October 2012

24th-27th. Fair initially, turning unsettled.
28th-31st. Fair for Halloween.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Currently forecast for a High of 62, Low of 42 and a thunderstorm in the afternoon. Forecasts this far in advance are never right and will change daily over the next couple weeks.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Just looked ours up on Accuweather; 51 and rain. I don't pay much attention to the forecasts until about two days out. Even then it's a crap shoot. Can only hope for decent weather i.e. no wind or heavy rain. That said, I really hope it's nice for our last year of doing the big walk through haunt, but we'll take what comes our way and adapt accordingly.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

The three different forecasts I saw for Georgia say that it will be fair and cool/cold. That's just too perfect ... but we all know the weatherman's never wrong!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Meh.

They have a hard enough time predicting 10 days out with any reasonable accuracy, so 21 days? Forget about it. Don't stress it, don't worry about it. Keep trying to keep up with that schedule we all seem to be behind on.

Now, when we get to 10 days out...then you can start to look at it a bit more seriously...


----------



## silentskream (Sep 20, 2012)

eastern NC is showing sunny & upper 60's.
and the saturday before (which is the day of our party) is partly cloudy and mid 70s.

*crossing my fingers*


----------



## Radford (Aug 7, 2012)

Living in Central Florida means "HOT , WINDY , & GOOD CHANCE of RAIN" no matter what the weather forecast says.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Offwhiteknight said:


> Meh.
> 
> They have a hard enough time predicting 10 days out with any reasonable accuracy, so 21 days? Forget about it. Don't stress it, don't worry about it. Keep trying to keep up with that schedule we all seem to be behind on.
> 
> Now, when we get to 10 days out...then you can start to look at it a bit more seriously...


That's pretty much sums it up IMHO


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Quick glance at our area says partly cloudy and 61. But we have a saying around here - "Don't like the weather? Give it about 5 minutes, it will change."


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Current prediction is high of 69, low of 40, and a couple of afternoon showers (not good for our papier mache creations).


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

According to Accuweather, we'll get high of 74 and lo 52 Becoming cloudy and colder. Yay! *crosses fingers*

For anyone else who wants to check. 
http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/united-states-weather


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Well, considering today's forecast is off by about 10 degrees from the real, local forecast....all it's been doing here is raining, so I'm betting on more of the same for Ween.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

@Roxy, yeah that's my concern as well. Nearly all of the characters build in the last 4 years are water sensitive in one way or the other either due to mache or paint. I'd put em out in a very light drizzly mist, but nothing heavy. AccuWeather's forecast for the last week of October keeps changing. But the one constant is rain on Sunday the 29th (our pumpkin carving party) and sadly rain on the 31st. I know it doesn't get more accurate until it reaches the 10 day stretch, and then 7, then pretty spot on usually in the last 3.

I don't pray to any sort of gods at all. But if those scientist at the HAARP stations can help deter the rain, I'd be happy to organize a crowdfunded bribe for a rain free week of the 31st.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Really these are all just guesses. Even the meteorologists say they can't predict the weather more than 48 hours in advance.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Buzz said:


> Really these are all just guesses. Even the meteorologists say they can't predict the weather more than 48 hours in advance.


but it's fun to obsess over things in the future we can't control. :googly:

That said, today's version of the Halloween forecast here is ..... high of 60, low of 45 . Turning cloudy and PM rain. Not the best forecast for the moment.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I recall last year checking it almost daily for two weeks leading up to Halloween. It changed several times and even the day before it changed again. I watch it now for trends but won't put any stock into it until maybe the 29th. My biggest thing is gusty wind, followed closely by moderate rain. As mentioned, I can live with a light drizzle. A little breeze is okay but if it's really a bad night, we'll scale way back and not put most of the stuff out. Hate to think that but too much time/money invested to have stuff ruined.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes I just checked the forecast for our big night - rain, rain and more rain. I sure hope that turns around in the next week or so.


----------



## Death Trail (Oct 30, 2008)

*Weather Forecast! EEEKKKKK GO AWAY RAIN!*

So i've been busting my butt to get my outdoor display done and set-up. Final push was this weekend and I got a lot done. Just bought one of those Halloween Store display set -ups made from Card Board from Spirit Halloween store. It;s a creepy old Barn / Town Scene with a Silo and a working windmill (all made from thick card board.)

NOW the Forecast is calling for RAIN on Friday evening (night of my Party). St.Louis area. I sure hope it clears up or this will ruin my entire outdoor Haunted Trail.....

Whats the forecast for you all? I hope and pray the rain moves past and leaves a clear opening for Friday evening.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

We had PERFECT weather yesterday.... more rain forecast for the rest of the week. Crossing everything here! To make the most of the good weather we set up our marquee frames and put everything in place that doesn't need to be under cover. At least if it does rain for our morning set up - most of what else needs doing will be quickly under cover once the covers go on.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Latest update for our area - high of 51, low of 38, plus snow (?!?!?) and rain in the morning.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I remember the problems snow caused for some members last year. Hope this year is a little kinder!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Partly cloudy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A little snow actually gives a nice look if you have a graveyard. Moisture in any form, however, is not so good for papier mache or animated props. Also makes setting up a bit messy.

We're already starting to think about having a Plan B if it rains or snows.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

*Here's our 10-Day Forecast*


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Our latest forecast is not good; rain and snow and a high of only 50. It's early yet and the models change all the time. We'll set up for the whole show but if the weather is really bad we're scaling way back, maybe a scene in the front yard and hand out candy to anyone who shows up. That would suck since it is our last year for the wallk through and we have some great stuff planned but it is what it is.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh jdubbya, I sure hope that is wrong....I hope it is clear and cool. I just checked our forecast (because you guys have me obsessing now....) and it is showing partly cloudy and a high of 64. I pray that is correct because last year was a total rain out. I am not worried about the props I have out now, they have already been through a week of rain and faired just fine. It is the props that just go out on Halloween night....they can't take much rain...it ruined my stirring witch last year.....
The weather will be nice, it will be nice, it will be nice (come on...chant it with me....)


----------



## Death Trail (Oct 30, 2008)

Sunny and 62 for actual Halloween Day...But Friday..... the day of my big party is the ONLY Day is is supposed to rain this week now. Ahh what luck, hopefully it still changes but it isn't looking good now


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

AccuWeather dictates that red deer alberta in canada will have freezing rain! Darn! But the 29th and 30th are nice


----------



## Stratusfear02 (Oct 1, 2006)

Being in MD....And not knowing which way TS Sandy is going has me hesitant on 
Haunt construction...i might say screw it build and hope for the best


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Our forecast hasn't changed - cloudy and not very warm. So long as it doesn't rain or hail I really don't care.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

At least mine isn't showing snow anymore. But 1031 has been showing rain now consistently for several days over at both AccuWeather.com and Weather.com (still waiting to see what Weather.gov and our local forecast say - they both only show 7 days). What has me nervous is tropical storm Sandy (which I hear is now a hurricane), a few of those computer models have Sandy rolling right in through the sound and smack dab into Connecticut on the 30th. 

Roxy has the right idea... Time to start thinking about Plan B.

-TM


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Living by Ocean City MD has its ups and downs. Ups: Beach living, Thrasher's fries, Skeeball.
Downs: A hurricane bearing down on you when you just finished your yard haunt.
Yay me.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I just heard this morning that the SF Bay Area should expect a bit of rain on the 30th, hoping for a dry Halloween!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I decided to jump on the weather train and check every day for changes. This week has been a great week of sun and nice temps. It looks like cloudy with a 20% chance of rain with a high of 54. 

Like a lot of you, I'm watching TS Sandy and also got a Plan B for my front yard haunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now partly sunny, high of 57, low of 40 - that's more like it


----------



## Rod Zombie (Sep 18, 2010)

Were looking at 30% on Monday and 40% for Tuesday and Halloween. I'm definitely going to have a rain plan for my front yard. Unfortunately that will mean removing most of my animatronics. They really don't like the rain.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Its snowing in the Denver metro area right now.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ugh. Looks like a strong possibility of Hurricane Sandy baring down on Connecticut early next week. Possible power outages and flooding. I'm hoping it turns more eastward on the track. But I've been getting a really bad gut feeling about this year since I originally started this thread two weeks ago. I'll have to tear down everything in the yard prior if it comes this way. Not really concerned much about my props but for anyone's safety should something blow through someone's window or something.

Throwing in the towel folks if this storm hits here. Too much work, too much time, too much money spent to watch it all get shutdown over something totally out of my control. Rain is one thing. But to get hit with major storms two years in row? I can't emotionally bare it. Incredibly depressing. Will watch this develop and just hope for the best.


----------



## Death Trail (Oct 30, 2008)

Wahoo, I may be getting a break in the weather. Still rain on Friday (night of my party) but it's tapering off by the afternoon, party starts at 7:30 so this just might work out in my favor! !!!


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

NOT lookin' good for the east coast ... two major scenarios, and the one more likely 
is a cold front from Europe will push Sandy into New Jersey Monday night ... Europe's 
forecasting models got it right both times last year, predicting Irene and Alfred.

CL+P and the Ui had better be on their game this time or there's gonna be Hell. 
Last time a good chunk of New England was in the dark for a week.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Partly sunny, high 51, low 33 (brrrr!)


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

This whole Hallocane Sandy Nightmare and last year's terror known as Alfred I've been doing a little soul searching. I've been a staunch supporter of the KeepIt31 movement since it's creation. But these storms have made me realize it's time to put these childish ways of thinking behind me. Halloween is in the heart not 1031. As long as we get at least one day in the fall to celebrate it I don't care anymore if it's October 31st or 15th or even early November. I'm seriously considering running this weekend then just take everything down on Sunday. Leaves some pumpkins out and just hand out some candy on Wednesday should we even get ToTs because rain for the entire week is still in the forecast.


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Master, outside of Middletown here. What SUCKED about Alfred is how some areas 
got clobbered then two towns away, power. Cellular, unreliable to non-existent.
Snow destroyed many good trees and brought down lines everywhere. Simsbury 
very hard hit. What flummoxed me the most was the heavy-handed way employers 
treated the whole thing ... THEY were laid up throughout Irene, no contact, as were 
we, YET, they were unaffected during Alfred, and expected everyone else to be on 
the grid. Ridiculous ...

Even during a weather emergency, some people think it's still "business as usual". 
This sentiment wasn't prevalent 30 years ago.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Terrormaster said:


> This whole Hallocane Sandy Nightmare and last year's terror known as Alfred I've been doing a little soul searching. I've been a staunch supporter of the KeepIt31 movement since it's creation. But these storms have made me realize it's time to put these childish ways of thinking behind me. Halloween is in the heart not 1031. As long as we get at least one day in the fall to celebrate it I don't care anymore if it's October 31st or 15th or even early November. I'm seriously considering running this weekend then just take everything down on Sunday. Leaves some pumpkins out and just hand out some candy on Wednesday should we even get ToTs because rain for the entire week is still in the forecast.


While I am a staunch traditionalist, and it would really pain me if the holiday was moved, having Halloween always fall on a Saturday would really be nice.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't think the weather cares on what day the holiday falls. If it's going to storm, it's going to storm and moving the holiday doesn't change that.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

That's my point Roxy. And thinking about it I have no objections with towns moving it for whatever reason they may up to and including inclimate weather. We get to set up, we get ToTs, we get to have fun. I don't care anymore whether or not we're all doing it at the same time. As long as everyone in the local community is on board with the date for whatever reason it may be, I'm fine with it. As long as I know within a reasonable amount of time which day the town wants to do it and everyone in town knows, they could run ToTing in the middle of November for all I care. In this particular instance I'm talking about rescheduling due to weather. If our town wants to schedule a rain date due to this storm, let them. I would rather ToTs come out on a dry safe night before or after Halloween than force them to walk around in costumes and makeup in pouring rain just because 1031 is THE day.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

It's official... Gonna set up in full Saturday and run full lights, sound, and fog Saturday 6-8. Tear down the display on Sunday. And then set up something small and simple on 1031 (probably garage only) providing our community has power and the town doesn't up and cancel Halloween like they did last year. If anything I'll have some great pics to show as well as getting to celebrate two days instead of just one.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

From NOAA: At least they have a sense of the gothic
THE LION'S SHARE OF GUIDANCE INDICATES THAT THE CIRCULATION ASSOCIATED WITH
HURRICANE SANDY WILL PASS CLOSE ENOUGH TO THE AMPLIFYING POLAR
TROUGH OVER THE EASTERN UNITED STATES TO BECOME INCORPORATED INTO
A HYBRID VORTEX OVER THE MID ATLANTIC AND NORTHEAST NEXT TUESDAY.
THE HIGH DEGREE OF BLOCKING FROM EASTERN NORTH AMERICA ACROSS THE
ENTIRE ATLANTIC BASIN IS EXPECTED TO ALLOW THIS UNUSUAL MERGER TO
TAKE PLACE, AND ONCE THE COMBINED GYRE MATERIALIZES, IT SHOULD
SETTLE BACK TOWARD THE INTERIOR NORTHEAST THROUGH HALLOWEEN,
INVITING PERHAPS A GHOULISH NICKNAME FOR THE CYCLONE ALONG THE
LINES OF "FRANKENSTORM", AN ALLUSION TO MARY SHELLEY'S GOTHIC
CREATURE OF SYNTHESIZED ELEMENTS.


----------



## Cadge31 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Hurricane Sandy*

Not that I think Sandy will still be a hurricane if and when it hits New England, but it'll be a bad enough storm to totally ruin Halloween up here. I have a sick feeling in my stomach that I'm going to have to take down all of my props before Halloween. Even if the storm hits Monday or Tuesday, I don't think I'll have the time to put everything back out again for Wednesday. If the storm is bad enough, we might not even have power on Wednesday, which renders my lighting and animated props completely useless. I, for one, am an absolutely obsessed Halloween fan and yard haunter. By August, I've usually worked myself into a frenzy thinking about my favorite night of the year. I get a high when the Trick or Treaters approach my house and experience the haunt I've created. In the grand scheme of things a storm on Halloween isn't the end of the world, but I've put so much effort into everything that the thought of taking everything down before the big day makes me want to vomit. I'm not a religious person, so praying will get me nowhere, but I am really hoping against hope that this damn storm turns east and misses New England (the Halloween capital of the United States).

Happy Haunting to all, and an extra "good luck" to all of my fellow New England yard haunters.

-Aaron


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Sunn with a high of 60 and a low in the 30's. But that could all change depending on what sort of turn Sandy takes.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

dynoflyer said:


> From NOAA: At least they have a sense of the gothic
> THE LION'S SHARE OF GUIDANCE INDICATES THAT THE CIRCULATION ASSOCIATED WITH
> HURRICANE SANDY WILL PASS CLOSE ENOUGH TO THE AMPLIFYING POLAR
> TROUGH OVER THE EASTERN UNITED STATES TO BECOME INCORPORATED INTO
> ...


That's funny as hell


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

They're predicting that tropical storm Sandy will survive and come ashore here in the NJ area sometime Tuesday morning. High winds and up to 5 inches of rain and possibly a snow mix. Fun times!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Snow last year and a hurricane Sandy this year? The latest forecast has Sandy heading for New Jersey Tuesday morning. Hope the forecast is wrong and it goes out to sea. 

Here the forecast is for rain and winds Sunday through Tuesday. For Halloween a high of 51 and low of 33 and breezy. It looks like it won't be a good year for keeping the fog low.


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

Friggin Halloween is going to be ruined this year.


----------



## Sloatsburgh (Jun 25, 2007)

Because of Sandy, I have taken down my graveyard. I am not expecting to put anything up on Wednesday.


2 back to back years with out Halloweens.


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

I wish the town would reschedule it for another day but that's unlikely to happen.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

We have lots of rain coming as it stands right now. Monday through Wednesday high winds and rain. Not going to be pretty.


----------



## Sloatsburgh (Jun 25, 2007)

thegreatob said:


> I wish the town would reschedule it for another day but that's unlikely to happen.


To me, that's sacrilegious. It is what it is. It makes the weekend years all the more special.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Sloatsburgh said:


> To me, that's sacrilegious. It is what it is. It makes the weekend years all the more special.


Rob isn't talking about permanently moving it, he's talking about a rain date. Which in my book is cool with me. As a fellow CT resident you know we move July 4th fireworks all the time due to weather reasons and the name of that holiday has the date built in. Why should we treat Halloween any different? If we get shut down for weather like we did with Alfred I have no trouble with West Hartford moving it to November 3rd.


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

Well I'm all about the 31st too. But if it's going to rain it just lets everyone down, except parents who don't want to bring their kids out and would love the excuse.


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

What's sacrilegious is ABC is airing "It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown" the 31st. 
So, assuming we have no power as last year, I won't be able to watch a show that 
features a make-believe deity who never appears to his believers. Good Grief!


----------



## Cadge31 (Oct 1, 2012)

*Saturday Event*

Hey Everyone,

Due to that bitch Sandy, I'm going to treat Saturday as if it were Halloween. I am going to spread the word to everyone in town that will listen and offer early Trick or Treating at my house. Costumes can even be optional. 10 Stonewall Ave in Dartmouth MA!

Good luck everyone!

-Aaron


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Looks like rain for us. Hope the storm holds off til the 1st.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I can't believe after the catastrophe that so many of our friends had last year, that we are looking at crap again this year. So not fair!!!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Yup, EQ, I hope it will hold off for us Sacramentins, too (as well as for everyone else, everywhere). A couple days ago, TWC said it would be clear, now it says rain... tomorrow, it could say solar flares and apocalyptic rain of frogs expected... I'm hoping for a light sprinkling of toads to clear sky's, not rain. I could check the weather on the WII, but it once said in March that it would be 100○ F with snow...:googly: No more crappy Halloween weather for anyone, ever, please.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Predicting rain now for Halloween, where they were saying it was going to be nice on both the 30th and 31st. Oh well . . .


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Cadge31 said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Due to that bitch Sandy, I'm going to treat Saturday as if it were Halloween. I am going to spread the word to everyone in town that will listen and offer early Trick or Treating at my house. Costumes can even be optional. 10 Stonewall Ave in Dartmouth MA!
> 
> ...


Oh We are sorta doing the the same thing. TM wants to let our circle know that he is taking pictures on Saturday and wants the people to stop by and look over the display before we put it all down.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Zurgh said:


> Yup, EQ, I hope it will hold off for us Sacramentins, too (as well as for everyone else, everywhere). A couple days ago, TWC said it would be clear, now it says rain... tomorrow, it could say solar flares and apocalyptic rain of frogs expected... I'm hoping for a light sprinkling of toads to clear sky's, not rain. I could check the weather on the WII, but it once said in March that it would be 100○ F with snow...:googly: No more crappy Halloween weather for anyone, ever, please.


Hmmm, toads falling from the sky on Halloween might be a cool effect....:jol:

Current projection for our area is high of 51, low of 40, variably cloudy and breezy. Tropical Storm Sandy is expected to affect the area on Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It depends on the weather site I check. Roxy was looking at Accuweather, while Intellicast has rain or showers for us Sunday through Thursday.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

45 and rain here....... dang


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm going with Doug Hill & Bob Ryan of our local ABC affiliate. I like their optimism.


----------



## thegreatob (Oct 19, 2009)

Weather Underground is showing my area, southeast CT to have overcast on Wednesday night but no rain. I set up in a day last year I'm sure I can set it up in one day again.


----------



## Hsnopi (Oct 26, 2012)

I am hoping it isn't too bad. Though I live on the east coast so it probably will be. *sigh* all my cobwebs will blow away!


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Just checked the weather network, and I can sum it all up in one word...Frankenstorm! We are looking at over 110mm of rain from today until Thursday. I even looked up the normal average for the month and it was 84mm. Costums of choice will be sailors, pirates, mermaids, sharks, and sea monsters.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

43 and rain. NUTS! Yesterday it said 45 and mostly cloudy. 

My heart goes out to all the east coasters this year, though. Hopefully you all have your lifeboats...


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Yard is completely setup except for audio. Took a bunch of day time pictures and a little bit of video. Unfortunately we have family obligations so I won't be able to get any decent lights-on video since I won't be back home till close to 7pm which will be much too dark. However family will be coming here in the evening and I'll have the sound, fog, and lights running. I'll be taking plenty of night pics and even hand out treats to any neighbors who happen by. 

Come tomorrow morning it all comes down for safety reasons. I don't want any of my stuff sailing off into the wind and hurting someone. If the weather is decent enough this Wednesday and we still have power we'll put out a few jacks and hand out some candy. If not, there's always next year.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

My dilemna is the uncertainty. If the forecast was calling for a direct hit and tons of rain and wind, I'd bag it now. As of this afternoon, it says temps in the low 50's, breezy and rain or drizzle. Now I can deal with drizzle and a little breeze. Torrential rain and wind is another story. I have wall panels, a canopy and my castle facade on the porch ready to set up but I don't want to do all this work if it's going to be bad. I'm struggling with the decision now as to what to do. I have to do something one way or another but figure I'll wait until Monday and see how it's shaping up before I do the heavy set-up. I can actually put all of this up in about three hours with a couple helpers so I can do this on Monday or even Tuesday, then dress it out on Wednesday. Such is the life of a haunter!!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I wish all of you the best of luck, but I think you are right in either holding off on installing your setup, or taking it down if you see the potential for disaster or injury to you, your family, your neighbors, or the environment.
Shy of praying for different weather, I don't think there's a whole lot you can do to fight the weather.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Frankenstorm is most likely going to result in The Bates closing Sunday through Wednesday, but again that will be a daily call. In the meantime I am breaking down my yard later tonight before I head to The Bates, and I hope to set up again on Wednesday sometime. Even if I can't, I am just hoping our daughter can get out to trick or treat on Halloween.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Living in Wa. state its fairly easy to predict. Rain, Showers, drizzle or water logged.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Oct. 31st, 65 degrees, partly cloudy, 10% chance of scattered showers. I guess I can live with that.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Just packed all of my stuff away. It looks like a reality that SOMETHING big is coming, even if it's only considered a tropical storm when it makes landfall. Either way, I don't need tombstones, or sections of my new fence taking flight, or going thru a neighbor's window, or scratching their car, etc.. Long Islanders treat their shiny cars like beloved members of the family and have lawyers on speed-dial if ANY harm should come to them. I won't mess around with that. So sadly, I took advantage of this nice day to pack it all away for the season.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

High of 54, low of 40 and a slight chance of showers and breezy. I just wonder if we'll have power on Wednesday after Sandy has come through. Hopefully I can get most of the haunt setup on Halloween. I threw caution in the "wind" and setup part of my graveyard fence today. Hopefully it will hold up to Sandy.


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

thegreatob said:


> Weather Underground is showing my area, southeast CT to have overcast on Wednesday night but no rain. I set up in a day last year I'm sure I can set it up in one day again.


Interesting. Just saw a map and it has our Uninvited Guest throwing herself 
through PA Tuesday and we'll see residuals in central CT through Thursday.

Me? We just have a couple of signs and scarecrows every year so I only have 
to worry about the signs. If a scarecrow smacks our house I'll be none the wiser.

Call Me Irresponsible!

*Still ... the poor kids. Maaan ...*


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Pooh, we're going to get Frankenstormed right before Halloween. I spent the whole day today taking down my yard haunt, which consists mostly of things hung in the trees to look like ghosts, and lightweight blucky skeletons. All of which would have blown away if the predicted wind speed is to be believed. I didn't want my new LED spotlights to get totalled either. Ah well, the window lights are still up. I hope the electric stays on!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Some towns in PA have already cancelled Halloween on the 31st.

Party poopers.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

I set up some today, mostly tombstones, something I can take in quickly. Iy rained here all day. Forecate till Wed. They say we are to get snow on Tues thru Wed. What a world, what a world!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't miss Buffalo! But in the case of Sandy, I think you're in the safer position. You were setting up while I was taking everything down.


----------



## Nevar (Aug 8, 2008)

I live in Islip L.I. NY My Wife is the one who stopped me from setting every thing out.
[90 % my stuff is all home made from scrap lumber and plywood. ] I started on 10/3 re building and fixing/changing things oh a few new things too. , so it is all over the garage, patio and back yard.
I was ready to gamble and set it out this morning {sunday 9:30 } But the wind is picking up . Like the Other member said I worked to long and hard to have my display blow down the street.
Latest weather bug says 
Today 25 -30 MPH
Monday 40 - 50 MPH [ gusting to 65 MPH ]
Tuesday 35 - 40 gusting to 65


----------



## jackg (Aug 18, 2012)

For me in Culver City, CA (in Los Angeles) there is..
A 20% chance of rain...
HOPE is does NOT rain!!!!


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Finally i can breath! Had my haunt last night and the wind didnt knock everything down. Lol


----------



## Rage (Oct 23, 2012)

On the island here we feel like zombies........rains.........RAINS, thru till Thursday


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

This truly sad to see! All of us having to tear down what we worked so hard for. Understandably it's a necessity but still sad. I dismantled the back yard cemetery scene this afternoon. THe three witches and related props are going to be packed away tomorrow. I can re-locate the cemetery to the front yard and can still put it all up in a couple hours on Wednesday if weather permits. Making a plan B in term of actors and scenes to accomoodate at least a portion of the walk through. We have decided that if this year is a bust, we will put off downsizing for another year or two, I want to go out with a bang and not a whimper and the rest of the dubbyas are in agreement.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Forecast? Rain possibly snow.   I was rained out last year.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

It's supposed to be nice here on Wednesday ... but too windy to set everything up until then.


----------



## FredKrueger (Apr 12, 2012)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> It's supposed to be nice here on Wednesday ... but too windy to set everything up until then.


Same. Had to bring many things indoors and won't be able to set back up til Wednesday. Really hoping we have power. Has Trick or treating ever been cancelled without a postponed date?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

80 percent chance of rain here, high of 46 now, wind over 30. Cleveland is going to not be fun for tots. I had to take stuff down today, as wind is supposed to top 50 tomorrow. Dang weather..... but on a side note, it cleared up just for my party last night, stopped raining at 4 and started again at 11 so one day good is better than none.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Fred Krueger said:


> Same. Had to bring many things indoors and won't be able to set back up til Wednesday. Really hoping we have power. Has Trick or treating ever been cancelled without a postponed date?


West Hartford did last year due to that freak snow storm known as Alfred that blew in around the 28th. A large portion of CT (and other states) were without power for well over a week. West Hartford cancelled Halloween with NO postpone or rain date so to speak. Most of us here didn't have power even until the second week of November.


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

Truly sad indeed. My heart goes out to you all who had to tear down or not set up at all. Eff this storm, I've worked too hard for the last 3 months to let it completely demolish my efforts. I have this to say for all you folks willing to stand up to Sandy.

"Yes!". "Fight and your tombstones may fly. Unearth them and they will live at least awhile. And lying in your bed many weeks from now, would you be willing to trade all your props for one chance, just one chance, to come back to this moment and tell Sandy that she may take our stones but she will never take...
our Halloween spirit!"

Autumns Gate won't be opening Tuesday since I will be spending today reinforcing everything, not setting up. Even with no power, I will be setting up my generator and using my led flashlights as spots. If my archway and mausoleum should fall. I will paint the exposed innards of pink foam and enjoy the dilapidated ruins of a once grand cemetery.

I realize a lot of folks in the northeast have a way more grim forecast than western New York. I truly feel for ya, but I will be throwing caution to Sandy's wind. 

Bring it lady, the pumpkins will still glow, the candy will still flow. 

-jimmy


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

O.K. not to gloat but 70 degrees and sunny and clear at night with 46 degrees. It's been rainy for the past week. We'll have perfect weather for chilled fog.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, goneferal, good to hear a bright note sounding out of Sandy's discord


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

High 82, low 58, clear skies. Looking really nice.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

goneferal said:


> O.K. not to gloat but 70 degrees and sunny and clear at night with 46 degrees. It's been rainy for the past week. We'll have perfect weather for chilled fog.


Go for it GF! Glad to hear Mother Nature is being kind to some haunters.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

I'm not sure right now but during the day on weather channel it said it be sunny. Hopefully it won't rain this year.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Cloudy but a high of about 80 here in SoCal. Perfect for the kids. Perfect to sit out on the driveway enjoying a Heretic and handing out candy.

Good luck to those in the path of the Frankenstorm though. Hopefully the predictions aren't true. Discretion probably is the better part of valor in this case...


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

We are suppose to get the worse of Hurricane Sandy later tonight. At the moment we are getting wind gust up to 50 mph. We can get wind gust as high as 90 mph later tonight. Flooding and power outages in NJ, but so far everything is still standing in my haunt except a few pumpkins that are hanging off my shelf on my display. Let's hope for the best! Also Halloween is postponed to Saturday, November 3rd, so I will be having my haunt than if I don't get too much damage. Good Luck everyone and I will definitely be keeping an eye on this thread seeing how everyone makes out with the weather. (unless I lose power)


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Who says we can't help our fellow haunters in the path of the storm? Surely we must have countless witches between us who can brew up a spell in their cauldrons.


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Central CT here ... 12:50pm Mon STiLL w/ power, won't possibly hold out 'til 6pm when they lift the wind advisory ... 
all prepared, some coast towns w/ mandatory and voluntary evac notices: Bridgeport, Fairfield, E Haven ... 
surge is EVERYTHiNG this time ... subways will flood easy. Will miss Halloween, but we've been packin' 
in the films for the past week. Yard display secured and can reset promptly if they sanction Tricks'r'Treats 
Saturday night, I hope! Beer, bourbon, caramel apple slices 'n' cheddar!

HIT ME NOW, DAMNIT!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

After seeing the east coast get hit two years in a row, I almost feel bad it's suppose to be 74 and sunny here.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Our Trick or Treat just got changed to November 4th at 6. Two good things here, one the storm should be gone, two the time change means it will be dark in time. 

The only bad thing is that means one more weekend I can't tear down and put away in November.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Saturday8pm said:


> Central CT here ... 12:50pm Mon STiLL w/ power, won't possibly hold out 'til 6pm when they lift the wind advisory ...
> all prepared, some coast towns w/ mandatory and voluntary evac notices: Bridgeport, Fairfield, E Haven ...
> surge is EVERYTHiNG this time ... subways will flood easy. Will miss Halloween, but we've been packin'
> in the films for the past week. Yard display secured and can reset promptly if they sanction Tricks'r'Treats
> ...


hahahahahahahahahaha :googly:


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hating this storm. I finally have the chance to see lots of home haunts that I normally couldn't and everything has been put away. Arg! And this was my chance to finally take my girls trick or treating after all these years. Stay safe my fellow east coasters. Keep the Halloween spirit no matter how much Mother Nature tries to dampen it.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Blech! I'm trying to decide if I should take everything down and be done for the year, or take down the more vulnerable stuff, hope for the best, and try to get it back together for Halloween night. The forecast looks so cruddy for the 31, even here in Mi, that I'm not sure it would even be worth it. I hope everyone is staying safe!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

The weather has taken a turn here in Georgia. While we only had winds up to 20 mph last night, it was enough to break a few foam tombstones. The weather has shifted to much colder, with evenings now in the high 40's.

And it was so pretty last week. :zombie:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok around 2:30pm my Willow tree got uprooted. I was lucky I had no damage to my fence because I noticed the tree leaning and took out the fence panel before it fell. I was lucky to have no damage. It is funny because the Talking Halloween Tree I have is still standing, but my real tree fell. HA!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Joiseygal said:


> Ok around 2:30pm my Willow tree got uprooted. I was lucky I had no damage to my fence because I noticed the tree leaning and took out the fence panel before it fell. I was lucky to have no damage. It is funny because the Talking Halloween Tree I have is still standing, but my real tree fell. HA!


That's crazy!! Glad there was no damage!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Joiseygal said:


> It is funny because the Talking Halloween Tree I have is still standing, but my real tree fell. HA!


I'm sorry about the real tree, but the comment about the Halloween tree cracked me up


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

nixie said:


> Blech! I'm trying to decide if I should take everything down and be done for the year, or take down the more vulnerable stuff, hope for the best, and try to get it back together for Halloween night. The forecast looks so cruddy for the 31, even here in Mi, that I'm not sure it would even be worth it. I hope everyone is staying safe!


This is our dilemna too. We have brought everything in. The forecast for Wednesday is now calling for "light rain." which I can cope with. Seems the worst if this will be tonight and through mid-day tomorrow. I can set up the graveyard in an hour, and detail it nicely in another hour. Hoping to do this but not even sure we'll have TOT's come to see it
With a little break, I can get our wall facade set up for at least one of our scenes. Just going to be a judgement call on our part. Will wait to see what tomorrow brings but I'm mentally preparted to bag the whloe thing and just hand out candy to anyone who might show up.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

jdubbya said:


> This is our dilemna too. We have brought everything in. The forecast for Wednesday is now calling for "light rain." which I can cope with. Seems the worst if this will be tonight and through mid-day tomorrow. I can set up the graveyard in an hour, and detail it nicely in another hour. Hoping to do this but not even sure we'll have TOT's come to see it
> With a little break, I can get our wall facade set up for at least one of our scenes. Just going to be a judgement call on our part. Will wait to see what tomorrow brings but I'm mentally preparted to bag the whloe thing and just hand out candy to anyone who might show up.


:jolon't count the trick or treaters out...We had pouring rain last year, literally, no light drizzle just coming down in buckets and I had 150 TOT's show up. God bless their little drenched souls....I hope some miracle happens and this all blows away and dries up....Halloween should always be dry.....and shaken....not stirred.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Joisey, glad you didn't lose any fence when the tree came down. Glad to hear the one you made is still standing. 

It's getting quite windy here now.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Been windy all day. I have to do what I can, and wait to the last minute to do the rest. Gonna be rushed.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Massive storm is rolling thru now. No way any props would have made it thru. Pieces of siding are ripping off of the houses in my neighborhood. One small piece from mine too. We'll see what else is to come.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

48 hours straight with rain, and now a night of 40-50 mph winds. I'm glad I didn't set anything up yet. It looks like the rain is supposed to continue straight through Wednesday night. The silver lining in my cloud is that I'm in charge of the Trick-or-Treat sign, which means that I can reschedule Trick or Treat to Saturday. All may not be lost...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

highbury said:


> 48 hours straight with rain, and now a night of 40-50 mph winds. I'm glad I didn't set anything up yet. It looks like the rain is supposed to continue straight through Wednesday night. The silver lining in my cloud is that I'm in charge of the Trick-or-Treat sign, which means that I can reschedule Trick or Treat to Saturday. All may not be lost...


It was announced on the news this evening that TOT migh be rescheduled. If they move it to Friday or SAturday, we'll have three days to dry out and re-set. I've put a lot of stuff away but am willing to get it back out and set up if they opt to move it. Saturday is looking sunny and cool. Might work out after all!:zombie:


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I finally broke down. I had to take my fence down. I was watching the gust shake it like crazy, and the wind is just getting stronger. I didn't want it to break, and oh ya, damage the car or house. May try to get some stuff out tomorrow night if I have time. We are supposed to have rain right through until Thursday morning. Will probably have to really down size this year, but the kids are still saying no matter what they are going out. Gotta love their determination.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Wow, parts of NJ and NY just look terrible, especially the flooding. Some people just did not heed the warnings to leave. I hope everyone stays safe.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I feel terrible for everyone in the middle of this storm ... and grateful that I'm not affected except for wind here in GA. I will do my best to follow my plan, knowing that a little extra work on my part is nothing compared to the disappointment you all must be feeling.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Lucky for me that the major part of the storm steered around the Boston area. Other than some clean up there is no major issues in my neck of the woods.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The house is still standing as well as the shed where we stored anything the storm could move, so all in all, not bad and could have been much worse. Spooky1 started pulling props out of the crawl space last night and our basement is now lined with tombstones


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

My humble homestead is still intact with no damage. The lights flickered off and on around 10 p.m. last night when the wind gusts were coming through. I didn't venture out yet but it looks like there are no tree down in the yard. Going to start pulling out props but am still keeping it scaled back because we are still suppose to have 30-50 mph wind gusts today and it is still going to be windy tomorrow.


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm going to start putting stuff back out in a few minutes. We're supposed to be clear other than on and off rain now through tomorrow night. I think the governor is going to reschedule ToTing because of the flooding all over the state. 

80% of my town is without power. I'm lucky to not have lost power or internet yesterday. If ToTs want to show up tomorrow night, I'll gladly have them. Otherwise, governor directive or not, I'm going to leave the full display up for a few days so more people can enjoy it after the storm.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

It's RAINING HERE!!!! More like POURING!!!! Going to be like this the rest of the week. A lot of people think that it rains all the time here in Oregon, well that's kind of true, but not really! We just get rain throughout the year! 

We like to say that if you live in Oregon, we don't tan . . . we just rust!


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Up in Portland, Oregon - we've usually had dry conditions (if not just slightly damp-ish) on Halloween. This year, however, it's a different story. I'm out there today putting up some last-minute decor and getting soaked to the bone. Definitely won't be putting out the ghost projector this year. Hoping we at least have a decent TOT turnout; I'm expecting 180 this year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Weather for tomorrow: mostly cloudy with a shower - why am I not surprised?


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Jeebus ... the Mid Atlantic states are just that ... in the middle of the Atlantic. Feel terrible 
for NJ, MD, NY, DE, PA and coastal CT ... what bugs me is WHY no mention of Delaware?!?

What in the HELL was that crew of the HMS Bounty thinking?!? As dumb a move as that  
Italian liner fiasco last year ...

Sandy ... appropriate name, it turns out. All them dunes pushed back by breakers thrown 
into streets and yards up and down the coast.

Politics: HERE's your "October Surprise"! Christie meeting with Obama! Whodda thunk?!?

Here, we had trick'r'treaters last night, the biggest crowds ever, which was not much. 
Still, got kudos on our theme this year: Jaws. Talk about bad timing with all the drownings 
and storm surge and photochopped land sharks hitting the iNet. We lost power for 3 1/2 
hours after I jinxed myself with that last "Frankenstorm" post ... MUCH better than the 
3 1/2 days we endured 2x last year.

Stay safe. Gonna be a haul.


----------

